# Miglior sito d'Informazione?



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Luglio 2013)

Vorrei sapere secondo voi qual'è il miglior sito d'informazione italiano. Seguo spesso TgCom24, anzi praticamente sempre, e l'ho sempre trovato velocissimo nel dare le notizie. Tanto per dire, si parla tanto di Ansa ma è più lento di TgCom nel dare le news.

Voi cosa consultate come prima scelta?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Ansa.it; tutti battono notizie dal sito ansa.


----------



## Ale (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ansa.it; tutti battono notizie dal sito ansa.



pensavo tu avessi l'abbonamento ad IlGiornale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2013)

io seguo La Stampa per la Politica e gli Esteri...per l'Economia seguo Panorama
pure Ansa è fatto bene
TgCom raramente

- - - Aggiornato - - -

anche Il sole 24 ore è ottimo


----------



## runner (25 Luglio 2013)

sole 24 ore e dagospia


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ansa.it; tutti battono notizie dal sito ansa.



Ma tipo stamattina, quando c'è stato lo scoppio della fabbrica a Pescara, Ansa doveva ancora scriverlo mentre TgCom24 l'aveva già come notizia.

Anche Adkronos non sembra male.


----------



## BB7 (25 Luglio 2013)

Google News raccoglie un pò tutto, quando ho giusto 2 minuti di tempo do un'occhiata veloce li...


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Luglio 2013)

Google news. Mi ci trovo bene.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Luglio 2013)

Twitter


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Luglio 2013)

Anch'io spesso cerco le notizie su Twitter.
Comunque leggo praticamente tutti i giorni Il Fatto Quotidiano.
Però mi piace leggere informazioni da più fonti, spesso per vedere anche come ne parlano in maniera diametralmente opposta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Luglio 2013)

Direi che quelli da evitare come la peste sono tutti i giornali schierati, a meno di non volersi fare 2 risate:
Il giornale, libero, l'unità, la padania ecc.

tutta propaganda e demagogia senza ritegno e senza un minimo di professionalità
e pensare che li finanziamo pure, son tutti da chiudere 
Sono una bella fonte di disinformazione e cultura dell'ignoranza, soprattutto per i cittadini più ingenui


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Luglio 2013)

Libero 

Scherzi a parte, uso il sito dell'Ansa (anche se ci entrerò al massimo una volta al giorno), mentre per le notizie di economia IlSole24ore straccia tutti per competenza ed imparzialità


----------



## Doctore (27 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Direi che quelli da evitare come la peste sono tutti i giornali schierati, a meno di non volersi fare 2 risate:
> Il giornale, libero, l'unità, la padania ecc.
> 
> tutta propaganda e demagogia senza ritegno e senza un minimo di professionalità
> ...


ti sei dimenticato di repubbblica del dio de bendetti e del fango quotidiano .
In ogni caso sole 24 ore owna all.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Luglio 2013)

Sole.


----------

